# WRONG Texture Fillrate on GTX 460



## nesco1801 (Nov 15, 2010)

Should be GPU Frequency X Number of Texture Units.

675 x 56 = 37800

Shows all right in 0.4.7  - 37.8 GTexel/s








WRONG in 0.4.8 - 28.4


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2010)

yap, there is a issuse with 0.4.8 i tested with 0.4.6 and 0.4.7 they show the same but 0.4.8 doesn't or maybe W1zzard changed something again 







but why use Nvidia's 262.99 for GTX580 card when u only got GTX460, bcs there isn't any useful update for GTX460 it only added support for GTX580



> This is a WHQL-certified driver for the new GeForce GTX 580 GPU.
> 
> Additional Information
> 
> ...


----------



## slyfox2151 (Nov 15, 2010)

why not... theres no downsides to using it.


sorry off topic.


----------



## nesco1801 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was messing with it.

Trying to fix 'low gpu usage' that is plaguing GeForce 400 series, particularly with sck.775 architecture, that poor me owns.

Usually in no time someone comes along explaining to me how my E5200 @ 4.5GHz is bottlenecking  my gtx 460.


----------



## r9 (Nov 15, 2010)

nesco1801 said:


> I was messing with it.
> 
> Trying to fix 'low gpu usage' that is plaguing GeForce 400 series, particularly with sck.775 architecture, that poor me owns.
> 
> Usually in no time someone comes along explaining to me how my E5200 @ 4.5GHz is bottlenecking  my gtx 460.



I too have the same problem. Max GPU utilization that I get is 80%. Strangle enough when I pause the game it goes to 100%. And I have Vsync disabled both in game and in NV C panel.
I`m not too bothered at 80% the game goes just fine but games like Fallout utilization is 40% and the game goes poorly. And at the same time the cpu utilization is low also. How can CPU bottle neck VGA when it is not used more than 20%.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2010)

from the 0.4.8 changelog: •Updated TMU/Texture rate calculation method. Please report any errors in the forums


----------



## nesco1801 (Nov 15, 2010)

So is this right subforum or what 

@r9 

Check ur Fallout New Vegas low gpu usage thread

 Low GPU/CPU utilization


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2010)

yes, right forum and right place to post. i'll look into it and fix it next build


----------



## nesco1801 (Nov 15, 2010)

Id rather you fix Low gpu usage


----------

